# IZ in Yo House,       startin' a JOuRnle



## Luke9583 (Jan 3, 2009)

I know I know.  

This is where the seriousness begins.  

Hello all!  I swear I am not here because of a New Year's Resolution.  

I am in my last year of finishing up my degree and it's time to bring more structure into my life. (especially my fitness related life)  

I would like to thank Rob for having this platform on which I can build my foundation for structure.  I am here to get work done and get lean and mean.  

I would appreciate any comments and advice that can be thrown at me.  Happy New Years everybody!


-Luke


----------



## PreMier (Jan 3, 2009)

good to see ya  and good luck


----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 3, 2009)

Premier!  Hope you have some good holidays man.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 3, 2009)

Look who's back


----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 3, 2009)

yellowmoomba said:


> Look who's back



Hey buddy!   Glad you're still around!


----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 3, 2009)

I figure I should put up a small *BIO*

I'm 25.  5'10" @ 178lbs.  I am a fifth year Bio-Chemical Enginerding student in Detroit.  

I have been lifting for about 6 years, but not so heavy the past two.  I got pretty heavy into yoga the past two years when looking to find some solutions for anxiety   I enjoy it.  _(The yoga, not so much the anxiety)_

I would like to put on a solid 8lbs of muscle this year.  I feel that might be a bit optimistic, but a good goal to stretch for.  I am wavering around probably 14-15% BF.  

My diet is super bar, but wonderful for a poor college student!

I like supersets and long walks on the beach.

I do not do drugs (except for the ones prescibed to me  )  I really like to play with my vitamins and minerals.
That's me  

I plan on starting off the year with a push/pull/legs split.  So here's today   Please no jokes, I am leaning back into this slowly.

*Warm Ups*
Light Push downs with large ROM
Slow seated hammer curls 
_(seem to have tightness in the brachioradialus area on pushes)_

*Incline DB Press*_(60%)_
55lbs x 6
65 x 6
75 x 4

*Seated Pressdown machine* ---> *V bar Press down* --->*Lateral raise with plates* 
( I guess the pressdown machine it's somewhat like a weighted dip)
190lbs x 7 ---> 120lbs x 6 ---> 20lbs x 8
210 x 4 ---> 140 x 5 ---> 20 x 10
190 x 4 ---> 120 x 7 ---> 20 x 9.5 +*FAIL* <---- wuss
190 x 3 ---> 120 x 7 ---> 20 x 8
I feel these pressdowns a bit too much in weird places.  I am not a fan of machines.  But I feel they'll help bring me back some confidence on lifts while I work back into this.

*Upright Seated BrenchPress Machine*
210lbs x 4  ---> 170lbs x 8 ---> 120lbs x 15 (slow and w/ a nice squeeze ... just how i like it  )
230 x 4 ---> 170 x 6 ---> 120 x 12
255 x 2 ---> 210 x 3 --->130 x 4 ---> 120 x 7 + *FAIL*

*Cool Down*

Ten minutes of some high incline elliptical.  I noticed my heart rate was at freakin' 180BPM.  That is unusually high for me.  Probably too much coffee.  

Some slow leg raises

About 5 minutes of 'Crow' pose with deep breathes to get blood to my chest and head.  

I'm weird, I'll also spend about 5 minutes doing 'tree' to help keep myself grounded after a workout.  It helps me stay focused 





_"Crow" ...... she's cute :bounce:_


----------



## PreMier (Jan 3, 2009)

i was doing yoga for a while and assisted  stretching.  its pretty hard.. but im quite a bit heavier than most the people that do it


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 3, 2009)




----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 3, 2009)

PreMier said:


> i was doing yoga for a while and assisted  stretching.  its pretty hard.. but im quite a bit heavier than most the people that do it



I can completely understand that.  It's not nearly as easy as most people make it look.  



min0 lee said:


>


----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 6, 2009)

*01062009*

Pulls

*CG Pulldowns*
Warm up 100lbs x 12 slow
165lbs x 12
200lbs x 7---> 165 x 5
212.5lbs x 4---->165 x 7
212.5lbs x 3----> 112.5 ---> 150 x 4 SLOW

*One Arm DB Row*
95lbs x 5 R and L
105lbs x 5 R and L
105 x 6 R
105 x 4 + F L

*Shrug BB*
185lbs x 12
205lbs x 9
135lbs x 27

*DB Pullover*
85lbs x 12 x 3

1.5 mile Jog and some ab work.

Had a fun New Years!  I hope everybody else did too!


----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 7, 2009)

*01062009*

Cardio day.  It's been a long time since I have had a 'all' cardio day.

Warm up stretches.

20 minutes of elliptical.    Resistance level was '4'.  

20 minutes of ab work 

15 minutes on the treadmill @ 5.0mph



I really need new running shoes.  My g/f is kind enough to correct my VERY poor running form.  Apparently I am meant for short spurts of speed.  I would like to get some new shoes when my grant money comes in.


----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 12, 2009)

*Push*
*
Warm up*
Slow Pressdowns (vee grip)

*Incline DB Press (30 degree)*
70lbs x 4
[60lbs x 8] x 3
_(slow and with good stretch/squeeze) <--- wussing out, want to keep it light.  I am not eating enough yet
_

*BB Upright Row (wide grip) ---> Overhead Press
*
65lbs x 6 ---> x 8
75lbs x 5 + *F* ---> x 8
85lbs x 5 ---> x 5 
Wow, my shoulders a weak.  I haven't used that much in quiet a while.  

*Seated Flat Press Machine*
250 x 5 ---> 150 x 7
270 x 3 ---> 120 x 9
*280* x 2 ---> 110 x 7
That's actually a new record for me.  I generally hate machines, but this one gives me the confidence that I need for presses.  I seem to have a 'mental' challenge of being underneath the weight.


----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 12, 2009)

Checked out a local brewery last thursday.  Some company snapped pics of us and posted them.  I thought it was cool.  Great band playing too; Brother's Groove.  It was a lot of fun.


----------



## theBeckinator (Jan 14, 2009)

*Peer Pressure Always wins.*

Yay...I joined. Once we get you running shoes we can start logging miles here (^__^)


----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 15, 2009)

Yay!


----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 17, 2009)

Legs

Warm up
*
Seated Press*
120 x 12
200 x 8
260 x 6
240 x 4 ---> 160 x 6
*
Squat*
135 x 6 x 3

*Curl
*70 x 12
90 x 8 ---> 70 x 8
90 x 8 ---> 70 x 8

*SLDL*
135 x 6 x 3

*Calve Raise*
135 x 12 x 3

Ouch.  My legs are wussified.


----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 18, 2009)

*Shoulders and Tricep*

*Seated DB Press*
55's x 8 x 2
65's x 5
70's x 3 (strong for me!)

Smith Military --> Upright Row
135 x 8---> 75 x 9
135 x 7---> 75 x 9
155 x 5---> 75 x 9
175 x 4---> 75 x 9

Last rep on the row is a very SLOOOOOW negative

*V grip Pressdown*\
120 x 12
160 x 8  ---> 120 x 7
220 x 5 ---> 120 x 7 + F

I'm done.....  Legs are mush from  yesterday.


----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 22, 2009)

*Chest and Arms*
Seems like I'm deviating from my push pull legs plan

Warm up

*Flat DB Press*
55's x 8
70's x 6
80's x 4
80's x 3

*Press down  (vee grip)*
160 x 8
180 x 8
200 x 7 + 160 x 4
200 x 7 + 160 x 4 + 120 x 7

*1 arm flat press (each arm) ---> DB pullover*
65 x 9 ---> x 7
75 x 4 ---> x 6
75 x 5 ---> x 6
80 x 2 ---> x 6


*Abs*

I feel good!  I'm not eating clean at all.  I'm just trying to eat more calorically than the previous semester.


----------

